

Firing Marissa Mayer from Yahoo would be a huge mistake - daegloe
http://calacanis.com/2015/01/04/firing-marissa-mayer-from-yahoo-would-be-a-huge-mistake/

======
yuhong
How about demoting Marissa Mayer to a different role?

------
jpatokal
TL;DR: Everything in the NYT article is "complete bullshit" but still
basically true, if occasionally quoted out of context or a bit exaggerated, so
Yahoo should keep giving her $2B/year to fling at random startups in the hope
that one of them takes off and makes it all worthwhile. Did I miss something?

~~~
puppetmaster3
Thats what i got out of the rebuke as well

